# Rooting my phone and md5 fails



## jnd154 (Aug 7, 2011)

Hello,

Im following this tutorial and im stuck on step 6 where it says i cant reboot and to look for help. Specifically the md5 check '/data/local/busybox md5sum /dev/block/mmcblk0p18' does not match what they have. Please, help!


----------



## mrreed2u (Jun 10, 2011)

redownload and try again


----------

